# Any discount codes for ferries?



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

This time last year we had managed to get a ferry code for crossing to France, but there don't seem to be any codes this year so far.
Does anyone have news of codes or deals eg Dover/ Calais March time and Roscoff/Plymouth September?
Thank you


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

There was a code given at the autumn NEC show but when I tried using it for DFDS recently there was no space available .

Maybe they are keeping some space back for a code from the Manchester show later this month.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

You are too late/early - the codes come out at the big shows and this year the DFDS code worked until the end of November (I think).

The next one will probably be revealed at the Spring Show at the NEC in February.

http://www.thecaravanandcampingshow.co.uk/


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Hawcara said:


> This time last year we had managed to get a ferry code for crossing to France, but there don't seem to be any codes this year so far.
> Does anyone have news of codes or deals eg Dover/ Calais March time and Roscoff/Plymouth September?
> Thank you


I can give you my Brittany Ferries travel club 10% discount if you are interested. PM me for details.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

If you are a member of CC and/or C&CC then booking through them is cheaper than online direct, even for cheap crossings.


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you all, I'll wait until the Nec show. Mike48, I'll pm you after that time if there is no joy with the show.
We hope to go away in March, Bruges etc and £85 return, Dover/ Dunkirk seemed a bit steep.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Hawcara said:


> Thank you all, I'll wait until the Nec show. Mike48, I'll pm you after that time if there is no joy with the show.
> We hope to go away in March, Bruges etc and £85 return, Dover/ Dunkirk seemed a bit steep.


I have PM'd you my discount code as I shall be leaving this site soon meaning PMs will not be allowed.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Last year about this time DFDS did a 50% discount for CC members, details come with your monthly magazine.

If you want a Dover crossing DFDS are USUALLY the cheapest, especially if you are prepared to travel outside of the times that the tuggers want. 

Visit their website and play with the online booking facility to get the best deal going. 

LD (owned by DFDS) are by FAR the cheapest way to get to Spain BUT they are only quoting up to 7th Sept outbound and 7th Sept inbound at present. The ship is getting on a bit but at 50% of the cost of going with Brittany Ferries who cares ??????

Pal is going to Spain in August, huge 4x4, 8m (yes eight metre) caravan wife and 2 kids and he has paid UNDER £600 RETURN !!! (with LD Lines)


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll stick with my Tesco/Chunnel

tony


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Last year about this time DFDS did a 50% discount for CC members, details come with your monthly magazine.
> 
> If you want a Dover crossing DFDS are USUALLY the cheapest, especially if you are prepared to travel outside of the times that the tuggers want.
> 
> ...


The original poster is wanting to use Plymouth to Roscoff in September so Brittany Ferries is the only option.


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you all again.
Mr Plod, I used the CC code last year that came with the mag, going out via Dover and back via Roscoff. The Dover part being about £25 made a difference. I may have missed seeing it this year, but am glad you reminded me of it.

We hope to do a 10 trip in March to Bruges area via Dover and a Dover then back via Roscoff in September.

Will await any news


----------

